# Aeroponics Painfully Slow!



## Crazy Horse (Apr 22, 2007)

My plants are 16 days old from seeds and they are tiny. They are about 1" tall with 1 set of leaves. I must be doing something wrong. Here is the lowdown

-Aeroponics
-Temp about 62 F
-RH about 50
-1/8 nutes first week, yesterday changed res and at 1/4 strength nutes (DNF nutes)
-Pump on 24 hrs/day
-200 watt cfl, was 24 hr/day, but changed it to 18/6 yesterday
-PH, try to keep around 6.
-Water used, is water in them blue 5 gal jugs, reversed osmosis.

The conditions are roughly the same as my soil grows, give or take, and by now in soil my plants are usually around 6" tall. And Hydro is "supposed" to be a little quicker than soil, so I must be doing something wrong. Anyone?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> My plants are 16 days old from seeds and they are tiny. They are about 1" tall with 1 set of leaves. I must be doing something wrong. Here is the lowdown
> 
> -Aeroponics
> -Temp about 62 F
> ...


 
Your water temp should be at 75-80. At 62, it will slow growth some.

How much root mass is there? Can you post a pic? It might just be that your root mass isn't developed good enough yet. There are additives that will radically increase root development.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 22, 2007)

They are in 3" net pots, and there are no visible roots yet. I would love to show you a pic, but my little man thought the camera was a rubber duckie and tossed the camera in the tub. So no pics, sorry. I don't know the water temp, but I will look into it. Thanks CH.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> They are in 3" net pots, and there are no visible roots yet. I would love to show you a pic, but my little man thought the camera was a rubber duckie and tossed the camera in the tub.


 
That's all it is man. The root system has to be down in the mist before rapid growth will start. You should find one of the rooting hormones to add to your reservoir. It makes quite a difference.

After your roots are in view, you'll see a dramatic increase in growth.

Let me know how it goes man.

That's seriously funny about the camera....little guys don't know these things!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 22, 2007)

I will check for some rooting hormone and go from there. Will let you know what happens. Thanks again CH.


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 24, 2007)

aquarium heater can be bought for 10 bucks, you need the smallest one.  put it on a timer for a couple times a day or more, don't know what your temps are like.  ours are warm here in Ca so only need in am


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 24, 2007)

Well some people say to keep the water nice and cool. And some people say to keep it a little warmer. My res is on the cement floor in my shop. My floor is heated, so the water doesn't get too cold. I haven't put a thermometer in there yet (even though I have been meening to), but I will soon just to find out what the temp is.


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 25, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Your water temp should be at 75-80. At 62, it will slow growth some.
> 
> How much root mass is there? Can you post a pic? It might just be that your root mass isn't developed good enough yet. There are additives that will radically increase root development.


 
Just a quick question, is 75-80 a good temp for all hydro systems? I'm running at 20C which is like 68F I wonder if I should warm up the res a bit.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 25, 2007)

Instead of running at 20C, why not try walking at 20C. You don't get nearly as hot, and it is alot easier on the joints. HAHA! Just kidding.It's my thread and I can laugh if I want to, laugh if I want to. Sorry for that one BJ, just had to do it. Tired and bored lol.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, is 75-80 a good temp for all hydro systems? I'm running at 20C which is like 68F I wonder if I should warm up the res a bit.


Yes, 75 is the perfect temp for roots. The room temp can be as hot as 100 as long as the roots are kept at 75F.


----------



## hgih (Apr 25, 2007)

isnt 75 a little high? im keeping my aero res at 67 with a chiller and they love it


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> isnt 75 a little high? im keeping my aero res at 67 with a chiller and they love it


 
No. It's been discovered that the plants will grow best when the roots are kept at a constant 75 degrees F.


----------



## hgih (Apr 25, 2007)

intresting i was always told that water temps 75+ are prone to cause root rot


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 26, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> intresting i was always told that water temps 75+ are prone to cause root rot


 
No, temps don't cause root rot. Lack of oxygenation causes root rot.

If you really got the roots hot, perhaps, but I'm talking about 100+

The plant would shut down.

75 degrees at the root mass is what the botanists say is the absolute best temp for MJ's root system.


----------



## hgih (Apr 26, 2007)

dosent higher temps cause lower levels of Dissolved oxygen in the water in turn causing root rot? thanks for all the info stony


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 26, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> dosent higher temps cause lower levels of Dissolved oxygen in the water in turn causing root rot? thanks for all the info stony


I've never heard of an inside grower suffering from root rot because of the temp of the water in a reservoir. In fact, I've never seen a case of root rot in an ebb and flow system.


----------



## hgih (Apr 26, 2007)

i thought we were talking about aero/ntf? :confused2:


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 27, 2007)

how the hell can you get root rot in a aero setup? There sprayers lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 27, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> i thought we were talking about aero/ntf? :confused2:


The same water temp applies to them as well.

NFT can be prone to root problems if the volume of roots outgrow the area allowed. With proper planning, root rot is almost impossible.


----------



## hgih (Apr 27, 2007)

Grownothing said:
			
		

> how the hell can you get root rot in a aero setup? There sprayers lol


 because most aero systems still sit in trays that pool  a small amount of water and by the time your half way into flowering your roots should be going down the drain into the res atleast mine are and most people i see running aero systems have there roots going through there drain into there res


----------



## hgih (Apr 27, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The same water temp applies to them as well.
> 
> NFT can be prone to root problems if the volume of roots outgrow the area allowed. With proper planning, root rot is almost impossible.


stony you just contradicted everything i was tought about water temps and root rot i am so confused now but thanks for the info anyways


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 27, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> stony you just contradicted everything i was taught about water temps and root rot i am so confused now but thanks for the info anyways


Where did your previous information come from?

I gather mine from people who have performed tests to prove what they say. The results of the tests are available from doing searches on the net or at my local library. I'm like a pit-bull man. When I'm faced with a problem that has contradictory answers, I research it until I've found actual testing that supports the one true side of the argument.

I lose a lot of friends that way too. I can't stand it when someone tells others something that is unproven and/or totally wrong. "A friend of mine did it" is the one that makes me laugh the hardest.

Good luck to you man. If you ever have something you can't find the proven answer for, let me know. It may take me some time, (a few days), but I always find the answer that is supported with facts and testing, not that guy that everyone knows.... 



"Marijuana thrives when its roots are kept at room temperature, about 72 degrees. When the air temperature remains at 72 degrees and the root zone is cool, which often happens when containers are placed on a cold floor, the roots do not work as efficiently as they do at a higher temperature."

Ed Rosenthal
http://cannabisculture.com/articles/2565.html

This is close to the temperature of 75 degrees F. that I was taught.


----------



## hgih (Apr 28, 2007)

most of my info comes from asking questions on forums (icmag, a.n. forums) and reading about other users experience i learn from others mistakes thanks stony


----------



## wikkedsun (May 23, 2007)

the guy at my local hydro store was adament about me not letting my water temp go above 70 i have my system at 72. he was saying something about losing oxiygen or less oxidation occuring bc the water temp being hi. i was wondering if you had any proof of either statement. stoney bud i trust ur opinion so id like you to enlighten me to the correct temp



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Your water temp should be at 75-80. At 62, it will slow growth some.
> 
> How much root mass is there? Can you post a pic? It might just be that your root mass isn't developed good enough yet. There are additives that will radically increase root development.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 23, 2007)

i have an aerojet 20 tray 4 site 6 inch apart


----------



## Grownothing (May 24, 2007)

If its a Aero setup, root rot is almost impossible, if setup right, like stoney said, because it is almost impossible to not have oxygen going to your roots with a Aero setup, or really any setup for that matter....even DWC you need a air stone for oxygen, and in a deep flo hydro or NFT, the air where this is no water, is your oxygen, and the only way you can ever get root rot on really any hydro system is if it dosent drain right, or you didnt set it up right to drain and turn off your hydro system and let your plants sit in 1-2 inches of water for like 3 days straight...that is also pretty unlikely, because with hydro, its constantly going or its off for a half of a day max usually.
Idk...there really isnt a way to screw up a hydro grow with the cause being root rot IMO.
But hey...I am the new guy....my info is wrong, right? lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 24, 2007)

wikkedsun said:
			
		

> the guy at my local hydro store was adament about me not letting my water temp go above 70 i have my system at 72. he was saying something about losing oxiygen or less oxidation occuring bc the water temp being hi. i was wondering if you had any proof of either statement. stoney bud i trust ur opinion so id like you to enlighten me to the correct temp


 
_Root Zone Temperature (RZT) is self-explanatory - it is the temperature in the area of the roots. Marijuana thrives when its roots are kept at room temperature, about 72 degrees. When the air temperature remains at 72 degrees and the root zone is cool, which often happens when containers are placed on a cold floor, the roots do not work as efficiently as they do at a higher temperature._

by Ed Rosenthal (02 Aug, 2002)
CANNABIS CULTURE MAGAZINE

I prefer to have mine at 75F. I've been growing using hydroponics for more than 25 years. It works for me. I've never had root rot.....ever. My hydro system produces a pound of weed from each 3.5 x 5.5 foot area. I use a one hour on, two off cycle for my pumps with two 430 watt HPS in each room.


----------



## wikkedsun (May 24, 2007)

i wasnt worried about root rot i was worried about less oxygen in the water so less air for the roots but after what stoney said im going to raise my aero temp and ill keep u guys posted on how it turns out




			
				Grownothing said:
			
		

> If its a Aero setup, root rot is almost impossible, if setup right, like stoney said, because it is almost impossible to not have oxygen going to your roots with a Aero setup, or really any setup for that matter....even DWC you need a air stone for oxygen, and in a deep flo hydro or NFT, the air where this is no water, is your oxygen, and the only way you can ever get root rot on really any hydro system is if it dosent drain right, or you didnt set it up right to drain and turn off your hydro system and let your plants sit in 1-2 inches of water for like 3 days straight...that is also pretty unlikely, because with hydro, its constantly going or its off for a half of a day max usually.
> Idk...there really isnt a way to screw up a hydro grow with the cause being root rot IMO.
> But hey...I am the new guy....my info is wrong, right? lol


----------

